
France Becomes First Federal Postal Service to Use Drones to Deliver Mail - jonbaer
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/-france-becomes-first-federal-postal-service-to-use-drones-to-deliver-mail
======
vmarsy
Technically it's the National Postal Service, France isn't a Federal
government. (Apparently it's a _Unitary Government_ [1] )

[1] [http://www.lewishistoricalsociety.com/wiki/tiki-
print_articl...](http://www.lewishistoricalsociety.com/wiki/tiki-
print_article.php?articleId=136)

